# Clomid for mood enhancement



## PillarofBalance (Aug 8, 2012)

This cycle had been pretty horrible for me. Started out with too much gear

1050mg test pp
600mg NPP
100mg TNE M,W,F

Mood swings were a problem and I was worn out feeling. So I dropped to

750 test PP
300 NPP

But added clomid at 50mg per day cause my girl wants a baby.

The mood swings had been horrible. I mean real bad. It's causing a lot of strife with the fiancé and I. Probably never goin to run NPP again.

But the clomid seems to have reduced the frequency of my mood swings significantly. From say once every 3 days to once a month. 

Now keep in mind I am not the nicest person in the world  but I seriously have been feeling great on clomid! 

So just sharing some anecdotal data but also wondering...

Long term effects from clomid use?

Negative effects on the cycle itself?

Any evidence that clomid can improve mood? If yes, why and how?


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 8, 2012)

It improved my mood. Popped one yesterday and woke up hard as a plank and had the best morning sex i've had in a very long time. A little pill of hap-penis!


----------



## Get Some (Aug 8, 2012)

I bet your estro levels were higher than you think... high estro levels will "Literally" turn you into a bitch. Clomid works in a way that no other AI or SERM does. It acts directly on the Hypothalamus and has more effect on your mood than just about anything else you could have taken. In fact, more and more I'm becoming a fan of the "clomid cycle" for beginners to help raise there natural test levels. It may not have the same calming effect for them as it has for you, but what your describing sounds accurate to me.

As a side note, I gave up on nandrolones awhile ago because I can't stand how I feel during the cycle. Some people feel just fine but I couldn't function normally and couldn't justify using Deca or NPP when I could get similar results from other things with less side effects. it just fucked with me so much mentally that it wasn't worth it. I personally love clomid and use it while off cycle when I need a boost. Plus you can paint your woman's entire face white while using clomid! lol (or yellow if you're also using DNP)


----------



## Shane1974 (Aug 8, 2012)

I can tell you that Clomid worked wonders for me during my last PH pct. I normally only use Nolva, but since I was getting ready for my first AAS cycle, I threw in 50 mg of clomid ED. After pct my test was over 900! My nuts have NEVER hung so low either. I will never do another pct without clomid. Not sure about load size 'cause I don't pull out! That's one of the greatest things about marriage-recklessness.

Our boy Zeek also says that 25-50 mg EOD on cycle can help with testicular shrinkage and prevent gyno. Maybe he'll post in this thread- he swears by the stuff and knows the drug very well.


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 8, 2012)

Yup, i hear you on being married. You can be as irresponsible as you like - and as often as you like - thank God i dont have to deal with condoms. I dont know how the single guys manage!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 9, 2012)

Get Some said:


> I bet your estro levels were higher than you think... high estro levels will "Literally" turn you into a bitch. Clomid works in a way that no other AI or SERM does. It acts directly on the Hypothalamus and has more effect on your mood than just about anything else you could have taken. In fact, more and more I'm becoming a fan of the "clomid cycle" for beginners to help raise there natural test levels. It may not have the same calming effect for them as it has for you, but what your describing sounds accurate to me.
> 
> As a side note, I gave up on nandrolones awhile ago because I can't stand how I feel during the cycle. Some people feel just fine but I couldn't function normally and couldn't justify using Deca or NPP when I could get similar results from other things with less side effects. it just fucked with me so much mentally that it wasn't worth it. I personally love clomid and use it while off cycle when I need a boost. Plus you can paint your woman's entire face white while using clomid! lol (or yellow if you're also using DNP)




I've only been running caber E3D at .5mg. Hate that shit. Makes me all stuffed up like viagra does. So in all honesty I don't take it E3D.  I felt better on tren than NPP (except the PIP).  I can honestly see myself in the future becoming a test and oral kinda guy.  Fuck most of the other injectables.

Nice to have some validation of the clomid part though. Any downside to running it on cycle?  I don't think I've seen one.


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 9, 2012)

Always felt fine with clomid for pct. Just started using it on cycle as a hcg replacement but nothing to report yet..

If clomid doesn't work for mood than add Proviron or Masteron..I believe Bullseye touched on Provi was used to treat bi-polar disorder, OCD, and anxiety.. I'm running Masteron @350/week and can't believe how much better I feel compared to test only


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 9, 2012)

Cabergoline is my favorite mood enhancer ...


----------



## j2048b (Aug 9, 2012)

Yeah im def gonna try the clomid instead of hcg and add proviron


----------



## biggerben692000 (Aug 9, 2012)

I may give this a try. ts been years since I've used any because I'm on self prescribed trt. I'm diagnosed with a mood disorder and take meds for it. Sounds interesting.


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 7, 2012)

Im glad someone brought this up! I have always wondered about taking clomid on cycle. Im not too savvy on chemicals and how they interact.  I had considered doing "clomid therapy" to see what I could get my natural test up to. I had no Idea you could use it on cycle to help keep the jewels working


----------



## TylerDurdn (Oct 11, 2012)

I used clomid towards the end of my last deca cycle and it helped me out a ton with overall feeling and the little guys. I thought I had read somewhere that prolonged use of clomid could cause temporary vision issues.  Anyone have any experience or info regarding this?


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 13, 2012)

TylerDurdn said:


> I used clomid towards the end of my last deca cycle and it helped me out a ton with overall feeling and the little guys. I thought I had read somewhere that prolonged use of clomid could cause temporary vision issues.  Anyone have any experience or info regarding this?



I have had blurred vision at times.  It comes and goes.


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 14, 2012)

Get Some said:


> I bet your estro levels were higher than you think... high estro levels will "Literally" turn you into a bitch. Clomid works in a way that no other AI or SERM does. It acts directly on the Hypothalamus and has more effect on your mood than just about anything else you could have taken. In fact, more and more I'm becoming a fan of the "clomid cycle" for beginners to help raise there natural test levels. It may not have the same calming effect for them as it has for you, but what your describing sounds accurate to me.
> 
> As a side note, I gave up on nandrolones awhile ago because I can't stand how I feel during the cycle. Some people feel just fine but I couldn't function normally and couldn't justify using Deca or NPP when I could get similar results from other things with less side effects. it just fucked with me so much mentally that it wasn't worth it. I personally love clomid and use it while off cycle when I need a boost. Plus you can paint your woman's entire face white while using clomid! lol (or yellow if you're also using DNP)



As always, Get Some is dead on. I wish like hell I liked NPP/Deca but I feel like absolute hell on it.


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 14, 2012)

j2048b said:


> Yeah im def gonna try the clomid instead of hcg and add proviron



You will NOT be disappointed brother. The only thing that makes me feel worse that NPP/Deca is some preggy Chinese chicks piss injected in my stomach for the sake of a pair of raisin sized nuts that are already clipped and serve only as ornaments for my love missile.  That being said, I actually do blast HCG after a long blast... old habit that I need to lose...

Respect,
Vette


----------



## j2048b (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks vette! 

Yeah im reluctant to try clomid as the sides could outweigh the results, 

I pin hcg 2 times a week at the moment and it has that great mood enhancement for me, 

But the only way to tell if clomid will offer the same benys is to give it a shot!

About how long does it take before one should expect to feel or see a difference in their mood and or test levels!?


----------



## bugman (Dec 24, 2014)

Bumping this so maybe I can get an update..


----------



## beasto (Jan 18, 2015)

Bro Clomid is the shit, PCT for me rolls as 100mg wk 1-2 50mg 3-4 and then I will cruise 25mg all the way up until I jump back on the AAS again. And man let me tell you its a good ride. Mood swings probably are from the TNE as it spikes pretty quick, I now very rarely use it because of that nature. Get Some is right estro could be high due to the spike with the TNE. For sure something to keep in mind.


----------



## nightster (Jan 18, 2015)

there might be some good info in the link I posted in a thread about clomid  recently.   http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/15816-Clomid-during-trt


----------



## shenky (Jan 22, 2015)

so clomid on cycle would replace the HCG? At what dose?


----------

